# Quick question



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

I been reading that mississippi is a open carry state but all the officers were i am say you can't open carry so my question is can you open carry in mississippi and if i do what kind of trouble will i get in


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Call the Attorney Generals office and find out for sure. Ask for a statute number and print it off.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Opencarry.org should have some answers for you also.


----------

